# Dx for Status Post Abdominal aortic aneurysm



## Mklaubauf (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi,
I need help with a diagnosis.   A patient is 5 wks after having a abdominal aortic aneurysm repaired.   We did not do the surgery.  How would I code this.
Marci Klaubauf,cpc


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi,

My suggestion, If reason for the visit is status post abdomen aortic aneurysm repair we can code this as v45.89, or if it is some other then code first the reason for visit first and then v45.89


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 7, 2009)

how abt v58.73?


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think v58.73 can also be used, my perception is "we have not done the surgery" as the patient is new that why i go with v45.89


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 8, 2009)

V45.89 is a secondary only dx code, I vote for V67.09 as a followup code even though you did not do the surgery it still sounds like a followup encounter.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 14, 2009)

*What's the purpose of the visit?*

You say you are not the surgeon ... What's the purpose of the visit?  Is the patient here for a runny nose, but just happens to be 5 weeks post AAA repair?

If you are NOT providing any follow-up care regarding the abdominal aortic aneurysm, then I'd be inclined to NOT code it. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

